# North Alabama Retriever Club(Greensboro)



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

I know it's early but, interested in any results when available please....


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Open is a Quad with momma-pop--3 retired --very tough


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone know how the Derby is going?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Anyone know how the Derby is going?


Slow and steady


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Open call backs to double land blind.
3,6,7,10,11,12,13,18,21,23,24,25,27,32,34,36,39,44,49

Derby, just finished third series, there were 17 dogs.
Big water double,excellent test,I'll have the call backs in a few minutes.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Open 18 dogs to water blind, sorry no numbers.

Derby, 14 back to fourth, again sorry no numbers.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Valarie Marks and Coast on the derby win!!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Valarie and Coast.


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Q callbacks to water 2,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,23,24


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats Valarie! Coast hammered a crazy and hard last series. But he does have an unfair advantage. He stands three feet higher than any dog.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop on Open ?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

12 were called back to the open 4th.
A triple with 2 retired thrown converging, line to long bird off the backside of the flyer.
Nice test, Al Arthur, won with Doc Goldstein's Baby Blue #27.
Second was #36 Bond, thats all I got till after supper.

Derby
1st 11
2nd 9
3rd 16
4th 15
RJ 13
Jams 7,10,21

Congrats to all


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Congrats to Valarie Marks and Coast on the derby win!!


How absolutely fabulous is that????
We are so proud of Valarie and Coast!!!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Val!!! A fifteen month old following in his Dad's paw prints! I know you're proud!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open Results as told to me:

1st 27 "Streak", O - Bill & Sara Goldstein, H - Al Arthur
2nd 36 "Bond", O - Forrest Reasons, H - Al Arthur
3rd 23 "Boyah", O - Paula Horsley, H - Jeff Horsley
4th 10 "Schmidt", O - Bill Billips, H - Charlie Moody
RJ 44 "Punch", O/H - Alex Washburn
JAMs: 12, 13, 18, 24, 32, 49

Congratulations to all!!

rita


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Call Backs to Amateur Water Marks:

1, 3, 4, 9, 11, 16, 17, 19, 20, 25

Good luck all!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

CORRECTION!!!!

OPEN WINNER WAS FC-AFC SARAH'S BLUE STREAK - CALL NAME "BLUE" NOT "STREAK" WHO WAS HIS SIRE.

MY APOLOGIES!!!!

rita


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Congrats to Valarie Marks and Coast on the derby win!!


Congratulations! And as the breeder of this fine pup, I can't help but publicly pat myself on the back. Shameless brag over ;-). Here's hoping for continued success for Valarie and Coast.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to you Matt McKenzie, for breeding this nice youngster. Looking forward to following his promising career.

rita


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Q Results

1st - 18
2nd - 14
3rd - 23
4th - 19
RJ - 7
J - 9,13,16,20,21,24


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Partial Am Results:

1st Alex Washburn
2nd Mike Crow
3rd Bobby Lane
4th Bill Billups
RJ Bobby Smith
I did not get jams

Congrats to all!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1st 9 "Punch" Alex Washburn (Qualifies for 2014 National Amateur - Back to back Am WINS!)
2nd 4 "Stoney" Mike Crow
3rd 20 "Ali" Bobby Lane
4th 17 "Schmidt" Bill Billips (also placed 4th in the Open!)
RJ 16 "Shady" Bobby Smith (not yet two!)
Jams:
#1 Legend
#3 Drago
#19 Kelsey
#25 Bentley

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

ANOTHER CORRECTION:

Shady is three, don't know whose birthday I was looking at, but apologize for the incorrect info.

rita


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Drago on the amateur JAM.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks to Dick, Tammy, Bill, Charlie, Lanier, bobby and others for 
busting your butts to put on the trial.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Mike and Stoney for your Am second! And I'm sure all the people you thanked would agree - you've busted yours countless times to put on trials. 
Your fans,
Becky and Mosby


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations on your WIN in the Am. Makes it a special win for me as I was at your Coolwater Farm judging a AKC HT that you allow us to use......


----------

